# شرح كورس الميكرو كنترولر فيدو سوفت وير وهاردوير



## hamdysoltan (17 نوفمبر 2010)

دى مدونة يا جماعة فيها شرح كورس الميكروكنترول بك وبرمجته بلغة الميكرو سى والكورس مقسمينه الى مجموعة من المشاريع سيتم تنفيذها وفكرنا فى فكرة بحيث ان كل اللى يقرا او يشترك فى الدورة دى يقدر ينفذ كل المشاريع بتاعتها فوجدنا ان افضل حل واللى ما شفتهوش حتى الان ان يتم عمل 
اولا شرح المشروع وكتابة البرنامج وشرح اوامر البرنامج 
ثم عمل فيديو بشرح مبسك لكتابة البرنامج على الميكرو سى
ثم عمل فيديو لعمل سيميلوليشن للبرنامج على برنامج Pic simulator
ثم عمل فيديو يشرح محاكاة الدائرة على برنامج بروتس 
ثم عمل فيديو فيه تنفيذ الهاردوير بدءا من برمجة الميروكنترولر الى تشغيل وجريب المشروع
http://electrical2011.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_15.html


----------



## nourhan mohammed (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اللينك مش شغال معايا وبيدخل علة صفحه ال
bloger
وبقول القاءه للمدعوين فقط انا محتاجه الفيديو ده جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
يا ريت تقولى اعمل ايه بالله عليك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-abdelhady (12 ديسمبر 2010)

اللينك لا يعمل يا اخى نرجو الوضع على سيرفر أخر 
ولك منى كل الاحترام


----------



## hamdysoltan (19 يناير 2011)

بدأاستكمال الدورة يا جماعة وده اول فيديو هاردوير
http://www.maishare.net/d1grvf49b6s7/first_hardware_video.flv.html
وده اللينك الخاص بالكورس
http://electrical2011.blogspot.com/


----------



## ادور (19 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## hamdysoltan (3 سبتمبر 2011)

يا جماعة اللينك شغال وتم شرح الكورس بطريقة افضل والحمد لله خلال يومين سيتم الانتهاء من الجزء الاول من الكورس فيرجى المتابعة وابداء الاراء


----------



## mustafa1994 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:16:


----------



## WAEL SALAH (27 يناير 2012)

ياجماعة الروابط كلها مش شغالة ممكن بعد اذنكم ترفعوها ثانية لعل المنفعة للجميع و جزاكم الله خيرا يااخوة


----------



## ktkoty manmino (26 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## ENG 33 (30 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## samiaabdalfatah (1 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم شكرا على الشرح الجميل وارجو من حضرتك المساعده فى برمجه خاصه بمشروع خاص بعملى ماجيستير


----------



## ahmedfayek (2 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

